
Ten Applications That Changed Computing - nickb
http://www.itnews.com.au/News/104489,top-10-industrychanging-applications.aspx
======
miked
VisiCalc didn't even make the list, though it got mentioned under Lotus 1-2-3.
Oh, so very wrong. VisiCalc was the program that turned personal computers
from a small hobbyist market into something the business world needed. With
the possible exception of Mosaic, it is the most important personal computer
program ever written.

